# skin problem with bumbs/scabs and hair loss



## mypitgia3 (Apr 22, 2012)

My 15 week old pitbull has little raised bumps on the bak of her kneck and a couple through out her body. It doesn't seem to really be itching her at all but they are getting bad and it seems like her hair will fall out in those spots. has anyone ever seen this before? I need help!


----------



## mypitgia3 (Apr 22, 2012)

I feed her Wellness: Just for puppys with same wet food


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Could be a slight case of Mange. My boy had some raised fur on his forehead between his ears, his forehead had stopped being as wrinkly as it used to and the fur started to lift like a shelf between his ears. I had changed his diet to grain free and put him on monthly dose of revolution, which also took care of fleas and heart worm dose for the month. If it not mange or another Parasite it kills that as well. https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx

But does your pup have any allergies? Have you changed anything like laundry detergent or floor cleaner? Her food? Maybe something else might be it instead of the skin issue. Or a food allergy could cause skin issues as well. What have you tried so far?


----------

